# Cube Reaction 29 GTC SL knetern-knacken



## Beppo61 (7. April 2012)

Hallo Biker, 
bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer von einem 
Cube Reaction 29 GTC SL. 23"
Nun zum Problem, es treten beim fahren kneter und knack Geräusche auf, die extrem nerven. Ich meine sie kommen aus dem Bereich oben vom Sitzrohr. Wenn ich nicht im Sattel sitze sind die Geräusche weg. Ist das Typisch für Carbonrahmen? Hat da jemand einen Tipp oder ähnliche Probleme. Kann es evtl. auch vom Sattel oder der Sattelstütze kommen. Am Rad wurde nichts verändert alle Teile noch original. Die Sattelstütze ist auch nicht am Limit. Sonst ein tolles Bike macht sehr viel Spaß damit zu fahren.


----------



## mi2 (7. April 2012)

könnte vom sattel kommen. zieh die schrauben nochmal nach.aber nich mit 100nM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo61 (7. April 2012)

So habe die Schrauben am Sattel mal leicht nachgezogen, hataber nichts gebracht.

Habe dann die Sattelstütze mal um einige Zentimeter tieferin das Sitzrohr gesteckt, und dann war das knacken fast weg. Knacken kommteindeutig oben aus dem Bereich vom Oberrohr.

Aber was soll man daraus schließen ist der Hebelweg dann zulang wenn ich die Stütze in der für mich optimalen Länge fahre, oder ist dochoben am Rahmen was nicht ok. 

Und wo ich schon mal mein Leid klage, noch ein Punkt dernicht so schön gelöst wurde. Die Kabelbinder an den Halterungen von dem Zug amOberrohr, werden so abgeschnitten das der Verschluss von den Kabelbindernseitlich über das Oberrohr raus steht und man sich so an den harten Enden derKabelbinder schön das Bein aufratschen kann.

Würde man die Kabelbinder von der anderen Seite einführen solägen die Enden unter dem Oberrohr.
Ich weißkann man alles ändern aber muss man das so blöd erst anbauen


----------



## Nuke2 (7. April 2012)

Hallo,

mein Reaction GTD Pro ist jetzt 500km alt und macht diese Geräusche nicht und die Stütze ist schon fast an der Mackierung. Eventuell die Stütze mit Dreck in den Rahmen gesteckt?
Bei mir sind die halter am Oberrohr nicht Störend.

mfg Björn


----------



## Beppo61 (7. April 2012)

Hier mal einige Bilder zu den Kabelbindern und dem Bike.
Schöne Ostertage auf der Piste.
Gruß
Beppo


----------



## webe (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
weil ich verhältnismäßig lange Beine habe, hab ich mir eine längere Sattelstütze gekauft, die dann etwas weiter im Rahmen steckt. Bei mir hats geholfen, dann wars knartzen vorbei. Ab und zu muss ich auch die Schrauben am Sattel nachziehen.
Hoffentlich hilfts, so auf die Dauer kann das richtig nerven ...


----------



## Stef89 (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir kam das Knartzen aus dem Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze.
Diese Kabelbinder zur Bremsleitungsbefestigung sind bei mir auch nicht verbaut sondern völlig ohne Kabelbinder mit solchen Plastikringen.


----------



## Nuke2 (17. Mai 2012)

das stimmt bei mir sind auch keine Kabelbinder verbaut.


----------



## bikestar2k (25. Mai 2012)

hab das knarzen auch mit Thomson Elite 400mm Seatpost, hoffe das es sich irgendwann wieder gibt vllt.


----------



## Beppo61 (28. Mai 2012)

So, habe jetzt einge Kilometer mit dem Rad hinter mir.
Und das Problem mit dem knacken und knetern hat sich fast völlig von selbst gegeben. Das einzige was ich ich vorher gemacht hatte war die Sattelstüze um ca. 1cm tiefer in den Rahmen zu stecken, da wurden die Geräusche ein wenig leiser. Aber jetzt nach gut 300km ist nichts mehr zu hören.

Aber noch eine Frage an euch, ist das Gewebe vom Oberrohr in einem Breich von ca.20cm bis 40cm von der Sattelstüze, auch so dünn das man es sichtbar zusammen drücken kann.
Habe sie da an Karbon gespart, oder soll das da so dünn sein?

Schöne Pfingsten und sturzfreie Touren.


----------

